# [Solved] Problem z QT-4.3.3, migracja z kde3.x do kde4.x

## perhydrol2004

Witam,

mam problem z instalacją qt-4.3.3, a jest oczywiście niezbędne do przejścia na KDE-4.0.1 :/

niestety komunikat jaki mi sie wyświetla podczas nieudanej proby instalacji nic mi nie mówi:

```

-opensource-src-4.3.3/lib -L/usr/lib -lpng -lSM -lICE -lXrender -lXrandr -lXfixes -lXcursor -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lQtCore -lz -lm -lrt -lpthread -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [../../lib/libQtOpenGL.so.4.3.3] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.3/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.3/src/opengl'

make: *** [sub-opengl-all-ordered] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2427:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.3/temp/environment'.

```

tutaj jeszcze dodaję cały plik z logiem:

 >>>> build.log <<<< 

oraz 

 >>>>  emerge --info <<<< 

Może mnie ktoś oświecić o co chodzi ?

Z góry dzięki...

---Edytowane przez moderatora:

Zmiana znaczników BBCode z cytatu na kod. Proszę o używanie właściwych znaczników.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Arfrever

 *perhydrol2004 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
> ```
> ...

 

Przeinstaluj "media-libs/mesa".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## perhydrol2004

Niestety nadal to samo...   :/

----------

## unK

Pokaż wynik

```
eselect opengl list
```

i

```
ls -la /usr/lib/libGL*
```

----------

## perhydrol2004

```
localhost paweloo # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

i

```
localhost paweloo # ls -la /usr/lib/libGL*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    701 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     26 Nov  6 08:57 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     10 Nov  6 08:57 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 -> libGL.so.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    752 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.070002

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     20 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3 -> libGLU.so.1.3.070002

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 517716 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.070002

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLw.so -> libGLw.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     15 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1 -> libGLw.so.1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     15 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0 -> libGLw.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  10572 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0.0

```

----------

## dziadu

Ja sie nie znam ale widać brakuje dowiązania libGL.so -> LibGL.so.1

Spróbuj je samemu stworzyć

----------

## unK

Wykonaj spod roota

```
eselect opengl set 1
```

wejdź do /usr/lib, wyszukaj libGL.so.1 i sprawdź, czy symlink nie jest zepsuty, tzn. czy wskazuje na plik, który istnieje. Jak coś będzie nie tak, spróbuj przeinstalować sterowniki ati albo w ostateczności przełącz się na implementację od xorg-x11 na czas kompilacji qt4.

----------

## perhydrol2004

Wykonałem:

```

eselect opengl set 1
```

sprawdziłem        

```
 libGL.so.1    -->   /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1.2
```

symlink nie jest zepsuty, wskazuje na plik który istnieje. Więc spróbuję tego drugiego sposobu tj. przeinstalować drivery ATI.

Dodam może ze przy aktualizacji właśnie xorg-a i sterów z zaleznosciami wywaliła mi sie kompilacja, nie wiem czy to coś komuś podpowie, ale myśle ze nie zaszkodzi dodać:

```
libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -lm /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /usr/lib/libGL.so: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [composite-test] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /usr/lib/libGL.so: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [gradient-test] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6/work/pixman-0.9.6/test'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6/work/pixman-0.9.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2881:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3616:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3650:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1:

 * device-mapper volumes are no longer automatically created for

 * baselayout-2 users. If you are using baselayout-2, be sure to

 * run: # rc-update add device-mapper boot

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2881:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3616:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3650:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.9.6/temp/environment'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

W sumie to interesuje mnie co mogło spowodować takie zamieszanie z brakujacymi plikami, aby na przyszłość móc samemu sobie radzić w podobnuch sytuacjach :/

i czy:

```
libGLU.so.1.3.070002
```

 to to samo co libGLU.so.1 oraz libGL.so.1 ??

----------

## Paczesiowa

a masz opengl w USE?

----------

## unK

Dziwna sprawa, nie wiem, dlaczego zamiast symlinka libGL.so tworzy ci libGL.so.1.

Spróbuj jeszcze

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so
```

----------

## perhydrol2004

OPENGL-a ma we flagach USE

co do "unK"

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so
```

to

```
/usr/lib/libGL.so.1: No such file or directory
```

ale znalazłem plik o nazwie  ibGLU.so.1.3.070002

i zrobiłem do niego symlinka

```
/usr/lib/libGL.so -> libGLU.so.1.3.070002
```

nie wiem czy dobrze, nom ale zaczynam próbować wszystkiego...

jednak podczas aktualizacji sterów do ATI:

```
fgl_glxgears.c:(.text+0x2582): undefined reference to `glXMakeCurrent'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452/temp/ccXppLXY.o: In function `gear':

fgl_glxgears.c:(.text+0x1120): undefined reference to `glEnd'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glEvalMesh1'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glTranslated'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glMap1f'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glEvalPoint1'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glPopAttrib'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glEvalCoord1f'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glMap2f'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glMultMatrixf'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glEvalMesh2'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glMapGrid2f'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glPushAttrib'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glMapGrid1f'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glTexImage3D'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glOrtho'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glPolygonMode'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glGetIntegerv'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glScalef'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glMultMatrixd'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glNormal3fv'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glMapGrid2d'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glVertex2fv'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glColor3f'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glEvalPoint2'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glVertex3fv'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glGetTexLevelParameteriv'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glTexImage1D'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glVertex2f'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glGetFloatv'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libGL.so: undefined reference to `glEvalCoord2f'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3178:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_fglxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452/temp/environment'.

```

I znów pod górkę :/ zaczyna mnie to powoli irytować, a przecież to zwykła aktualizacja...

----------

## SlashBeast

daj emerge -1 mesa.

GLU to nie GL.

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      747 lut  6 10:23 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       40 lut  6 10:23 libGL.so -> //usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      752 lut  6 10:14 libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       11 lut  6 10:14 libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       20 lut  6 10:14 libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.070002

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       20 lut  6 10:14 libGLU.so.1.3 -> libGLU.so.1.3.070002

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   780784 lut  6 10:14 libGLU.so.1.3.070002

```

----------

## unK

 *perhydrol2004 wrote:*   

> co do "unK"
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so
> ```
> ...

 

Przecież w jednym z twoich postów powyżej wyraźnie jest napisane, że masz ten plik :C To ja już nie wiem.

SlashBeast, looknij na 2 i 3 post w tym temacie ;p

----------

## perhydrol2004

tak dowiązanie niby do "/usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1.2" który w rzeczywistości nie istniał

 *Quote:*   

> localhost paweloo # ls -la /usr/lib/libGL*
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    701 Feb 13 14:49 /usr/lib/libGL.la
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     26 Nov  6 08:57 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1.2
> ...

 

Dziekuję wszystkim za pomoc, zrobiłem tak jak radził SlashBeast i oczywiscie jeszcze z palucha stworzyłem 

symlinka do /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1.2

do tego przeinstalowałęm nieszczęsne sterowniki do ATI i w koncu poszedł QT-4.3.3

Jeszcze raz Dziekuję za pomoc.   :Very Happy: 

----------

